# Ever feel restless?



## ReformedWretch (May 12, 2004)

This evening I am feeling so restless that I can barely take it. I don't know what to do. I have read scripture, other sound books by men of God, and prayed. NOTHING has helped.

Ever feel this way and not been able to figure out why?


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 12, 2004)

Too much coffee?


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 12, 2004)

lol at Scott

I don't drink coffee or soda (Propel fitness water is great though). I just had a feeling of restlessness. I suppose it could have been &quot;nothing&quot; but it was driving me nutty last night and kept my wife awake.

Ugh, who knows.


----------



## Ianterrell (May 12, 2004)

Maybe you forgot to do something. Left your kids at softball practice that kind of thing...


----------



## Ianterrell (May 12, 2004)

Maybe it was just a lot of energy?


----------



## Christopher (May 13, 2004)

I completely understand what you mean, Adam. Sometimes It is because I feel like there is something the Lord wants me to understand or see or pray about or something along those lines, and when you have that feeling sleep will not be permitted. You read your Bible and there is just something in your soul that feels restless. Not in a bad way, but in a way you just can not put your finger on.
I am praying for you, brother. Perhaps this is a time when the Lord might be calling you. Listen. 

1 Samuel 3:6-10 (ESV) 
And the Lord called again, &quot;Samuel!&quot; and Samuel arose and went to Eli and said, &quot;Here I am, for you called me.&quot; But he said, &quot;I did not call, my son; lie down again.&quot; [7] Now Samuel did not yet know the Lord, and the word of the Lord had not yet been revealed to him. 
[8] And the Lord called Samuel again the third time. And he arose and went to Eli and said, &quot;Here I am, for you called me.&quot; Then Eli perceived that the Lord was calling the young man. [9] Therefore Eli said to Samuel, &quot;Go, lie down, and if he calls you, you shall say, 'Speak, Lord, for your servant hears.' &quot; So Samuel went and lay down in his place. 
[10] And the Lord came and stood, calling as at other times, &quot;Samuel! Samuel!&quot; And Samuel said, &quot;Speak, for your servant hears.&quot;


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 13, 2004)

take a spray of melatonin about 15 minutes later u will be sleepy.

blade


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 13, 2004)

Sometimes if I get real restless I will pray through the petitions of the Lord's prayer and then the Ten Commandments, there could be unconfessed sin in my life, then I will preach the Gospel to myself. I ussually feel better and find that there may be something the Lord wants to change in me. I will pray for you though.


----------



## rembrandt (May 16, 2004)

I have been feeling this way for the past 2-3 days. I didn't get to sleep till after 5 AM the past two nights. I have had horrible mental disturbances though, so thats probably why. Sometimes, I get freaked out with sin in myself, in the church, and in the world. And my mind just goes crazy. I feel like crying out to God, and then thinking for a very long time.

[quote:11538efd22][i:11538efd22]Originally posted by Irishcat922[/i:11538efd22]
...then I will preach the Gospel to myself. I ussually feel better and find that there may be something the Lord wants to change in me.[/quote:11538efd22]

Good advice! 

I will be praying for you Adam.


----------

